# Swan Bonding



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi folks!

Now, I don't know about you guys but I am terrified of swans. They're big and can stand up and almost match my height and they can be vicious when babies are around!

However, last weekend I brought my dad through to Edinburgh to feed the ducks and geese at a big lake in the city centre. What we weren't expecting was the geese to be gone and for all the swans were sitting in their place (there's about 15/20 of them). My dad loves swans so he got the bird seed out and went over to feed them. The signets were all nearly fully grown so the parents weren't being protective, so I got involved and it was the most lovely experience of my life! The swans even let us pet them and I gave one of the signets a cuddle. Best day ever!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! :wow:
That is amazing Amanda. 

What a lovely experience it must have been and something few people will ever be privileged to know.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures with us.*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice photos! Thanks for sharing,Amanda!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I certainly don't blame you for being scared, swans and geese can be horrible and quite painful with their attacks. Good for you!


----------



## whimsy (Jan 30, 2016)

Aaawwww I love swans. My hubby is scared of them but we were on holiday in York a few years to go and a cygnet was learning to fly on the lake. He nearly killed a couple of fishermen but he got there in the end. He landed back on the water and received a standing ovation from us lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is absolutely amazing, how special you were able to experience that! 

It must have been truly awe-inspiring to get literally face to face with these beautiful birds. Lovely pictures, I would frame the first one  

Thank you so much for sharing this special experience with us, it really made me smile


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I love swans but I know what you mean about them being a little frightening. An experience we had one year with a male swan who had very young cygnets and some Egyptian geese feeding too close to him had very one ruthless male swan drowning the poor baby goose (don't worry, we managed to shoo away the male swan and plucked the poor little goose out of the water and left him to dry- and we saw him back with him Mum and siblings two days later). 
So they are a bird I am a little wary of but I think they're beautiful. And when they walk on land I'm reminded of a dragon, lol!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow! What a great experience Amanda . I've only ever seen swans in the zoo, so I knew they were big birds but they look extra ginormous close up! I love those extra long necks in all those positions lol.


----------



## whimsy (Jan 30, 2016)

```

```



RavensGryf said:


> Wow! What a great experience Amanda . I've only ever seen swans in the zoo, so I knew they were big birds but they look extra ginormous close up! I love those extra long necks in all those positions lol.


In a zoo??? I live right on the Thames in the UK and they are everywhere. English swans are property of the Queen and get counted every year. They are a good indication on the health of the rivers and it's illegal to kill one, especially to eat it. Seeing a swan swimthrough the river mist is one of the most magical things ever seen


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so cool Amanda. They are truly beautiful creatures. A friend of mine had a pair when he was living close to me and his used to regularly have black cygnets.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How wonderful that must have been! I'm sure you will forever cherish this precious moment.  

I have fed swans on a park lake in my hometown many times and while they got closer, I never actually managed to reach my hand to touch them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Wow! What a great experience Amanda . I've only ever seen swans in the zoo, so I knew they were big birds but they look extra ginormous close up! I love those extra long necks in all those positions lol.

Click to expand...

Side note: 
Julie,
Your comment about the "ginormous' swans made me think of Skipooterky's Seven Swans A-Swimming Picture in their Advent Thread. :laughing1:

Now, returning to Amanda's topic regarding her beautiful experience and gorgeous photos.
:focus:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Amanda that is wonderful... There is a man made lake here with swans ducks geese turtles and other wild birds. We go there for a picnic and you can feed the swans geese turtles and feed them by hand they look scary but they are really gentle... I love swans we also have black swans that come to...


----------



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Side note:
> Julie,
> ...


Had to go and check the advent thread to see this and nearly died laughing  - I'd love to see the size difference between our little budgies and those huge swans!

Thanks everyone for the comments, they really made me smile!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh wow!! That is so cool  oh they are just so beautiful and what a special experience you had.


----------

